# DIY Canister for Nano Tanks



## TommyB (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey hows it goin'. 
I am new to the planted tank forum. I have been reading many of you guy's posts on Nano tanks and decided to start one of my own. I ordered a Mr Aqua 7.5 gallon cube tank. It's on the way to me now. While I am waiting I made a canister filter and matching Co2 bottle that would fit the decor of the rimless tanks with all glass fittings and diffusers etc. Kind of a European minimalist industrial feel I suppose:

Here goes:
*Filter*
WalMart - Kitchen storage Canister 8$
Lowes - 3 Nylon 1/4" threaded elbows to 3/8" hose barb fittings $5
Lowes - Vinyl tube 10' 3/8" size $5
Lowes- 1/4 pipe tap
Lowes- Replacement cord plug-3 prong $2
Local Aquarium shop-Round Filter media Foam $7, clay substrate 8$
Harbor freight - smallest fountain pump they have 6$ 
Safe for fish Silicone 

*Co2 bottle*
Dollar Store - Aluminum Water bottle $1
Harbor Freight - Irrigation system drip fitting hose barb coupler already had this one

*Filter:*
Making threaded holes in the canister - The canister is hard plastic that will crack when drilled so this took a while. I used multiple drill bits and stepped up in size until the holes were the size I needed. I made all holes smaller than the pipe tap so I could chase them out. Then I reamed the holes with the tap. Then just install your nylon fittings with teflon tape. 

I have a fitting at the bottom of canister for the intake. Then I have two fittings for the outflow through the lid - Lid is hollow so I put one on the bottom and one on top so water fills up the lid and goes out to tank. Pump sits on top of all the media and connects to the fitting at bottom of the lid.

I cut the plug off the pump cord an threw it away. I ran the cord through the hole in the lid. It has to fit tight through the hole so it barely fits. Then I sealed it with silicone. Then I installed the new replacement plug. 
*
Update(7/11/10) HAD TO FIX LEAKY CORD HOLE:*
I removed the pump and cord from the lid and installed a plasic tube leftover from my pump purchase. Its an extender/adapter that came in the box. I glued it in the top and bottom with testors plastic cement-model glue. Then I installed the cord through the hole. I filled the tube with 2 part epoxy and used clay to seal around the bottom until the epoxy cured. Now its leak free. Pictures are below. I have since made another canister filter using these plastic tubes instead of the threaded fittings. Holds pressure very well.

*CO2 bottle:*
I sanded the top flat with a disc sander and glued the nipple in the top with plastic cement. Pimpin'














































This is the cord fix.
[IMG]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/v/1902_fixed_004b.jpg

_I have since made this additional canister_ using those plastic extender tubes leftover from the pump and model glue. It really works great if you let it fully cure overnight. The hose will fit over the tubes and secured with zip ties. Once again the power cord will be sealed inside one of the tubes with epoxy.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice. That's probably the only DIY co2 that I would keep out for style.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Probably the best diy canister yet! Great job! 
One question, why did you throw away the pump cord after you cut it and replace it with a new one?


----------



## TommyB (Jun 28, 2010)

mott said:


> Probably the best diy canister yet! Great job!
> One question, why did you throw away the pump cord after you cut it and replace it with a new one?


oh..because I had to get in through the hole in the canister. I only cut off the plug


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the aluminum bottle looks great, but does it work good?
very cool idea btw


----------



## TommyB (Jun 28, 2010)

I will let you know when I actually use it. Its should work ok because it will hold high pressure.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Great DIY project. Love that canister filter.. I think I'll have to grab one of those locking jars and do one myself.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I was adding up the cost of the canister you made up which totals to $41.
The Rapids mini seem cheaper to get at around $30ish.
But still a great DIY which you accomplished.:thumbsup:


----------



## TommyB (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes that rapids mini looks awesome. I probably woulda' got that one had I thought about it more.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

The rapids filter has a reputation to spring leaks around the seal. You have to lock on the top very precisely to get it to not leak on you. I learned the hard way and ended up accidently leaking 5 gallons into my girlfriends dresser from one tank, and then all most ten more onto the floor from another tank. 
Watch these filter like a hawk after you set them up or take off the top, is the moral of this story =]

Nice DIY canister you created there sir!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

TommyB said:


> oh..because I had to get in through the hole in the canister. I only cut off the plug


Oh I understand that you had to cut it to get the pump cord through the top, you wrote that you threw away the other end and replaced it with a new one. I was simply asking why did you throw it away?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Green024 said:


> The rapids filter has a reputation to spring leaks around the seal. You have to lock on the top very precisely to get it to not leak on you. I learned the hard way and ended up accidently leaking 5 gallons into my girlfriends dresser from one tank, and then all most ten more onto the floor from another tank.
> Watch these filter like a hawk after you set them up or take off the top, is the moral of this story =]


:thumbsup:
This is so true. I ended up throwing mine across the room out of frustration after trying to get it to seal for an hour. Which was after it leaked water everywhere...Don't waste your money!


----------

